# ATTN: Hunters who Smoke.  (e-cigs)



## pnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I think I have found a solution.
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8JrHid0KlFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8JrHid0KlFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

I've been using one of these (not the same brand as the news report though) since January and have completely gotten off regular cigarettes.

My brand:
http://store.vapor4life.com/

These things are great!  It's not really going to help you quit nicotine, but it will help you to stop killing yourself with it.  Basically, it's a personal vaporizer that gives you an inhaled dose of nicotine very very much like smoking a cigarette. 

Here is the package I bought and have been using for the last couple months:
http://store.vapor4life.com/product_p/vk-1000-pcc.htm

The "Cartomizers" they sell last me about a day and a half per. 5 for $10.  I used to smoke about a pack a day, So in the long run, it's cheaper than regular cigarettes.  I use the 18mg nicotine ones, and they completely handle my cravings.

Now to the hunting part.  If you're like me, you have often smoked in the stand and hoped the deer don't smell you.  These cigarettes don't smell.  The only smell coming from them is the flavoring.

They sell vanilla flavor:
http://store.vapor4life.com/Vapor_King_Doc_Pepper_Cartomizers_p/vk-vanilla.htm

Can't wait to use it in the stand instead of smoking regular cigarettes.

The only issue I see is the little light on the end of them to make it appear like a cigarette when you smoke it.  But, nothing a little camo duct tape can't fix.

For more information:
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


Hope this helps one of you like it has me!


----------



## Roberson (Mar 7, 2010)

pnome, I am both saddened and shocked to hear someone of your intelligence is a smoker. Quit smoking and get over to the "Spiritual Discussions" section where you belong!!


----------



## pnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I don't smoke anymore. I vape.


----------

